# Bose Wave Music System



## MandaC (1 May 2006)

Has anyone got any experience of these good or bad.  
Thanks

MandaC


----------



## BillK (1 May 2006)

I have the Bose 321 GS system which includes DVD player, but heard the Wave Music System while making my choice. Brilliant system that I would have bought if I hadn't wanted the DVD part.


----------



## Guest107 (2 May 2006)

also see the acoustic energy aego p5 system which is better !


----------



## ely (4 May 2006)

Bose is a great marketing company. There are lots of far superior products that are a lot less expensive. Tivoli make fantastic small radio cd units.

Some people say Bose stands for Better Off With Something Else. Grom my experience over the years I would agree.


----------



## wiggzie (9 May 2006)

check out Creative SoundWorks Radio CD Model 740


----------



## MandaC (9 May 2006)

I liked the look of that creative product, and it had some good reviews on the web.  However, I phoned creative sales and it is now discontinued, with no replacment product scheduled.
Thanks

MandaC


----------



## DaveD (10 May 2006)

Arnotts in Henry Street in Dublin have a stack of Creative SoundWorks Radio CD Model 740 for around €300. Have to agree with ely though, Tivoli Audio make fantastic radio/cd's (i have a radio only). Clooney Audio in Blackrock are stockists.


----------



## MandaC (13 May 2006)

I just happened to be in PowerCity today (had to buy a stand for a LCD TV which I bought from Komplett) and I saw the Creative CD 740 for €276.  Great sound for that price, so I bought it.  Thanks for all the help.


----------



## badabing (16 May 2006)

For future reference instead of wasting money on this crap and other substandard units such as bose why not buy something decent with less money. heres how;

Amplifier under 50 Euro;
http://www.tnt-audio.com/ampli/t-amp_e.html
Get it on e-bay, also need power supply like that for lap top computers; 30 Euro

Speakers
[broken link removed]

or something similar (check out the buy and sell - will get a good pair for under 200 euro)

CD player or mp3 player of your choice

Total price less than the Bose or creative stereo. With these rip off's you get loads of bass and high treble with the mid range cut out, sinful behaviour..


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 May 2006)

badabing said:
			
		

> For future reference instead of wasting money on this crap and other substandard units such as bose why not buy something decent with less money. heres how;
> 
> Amplifier under 50 Euro;
> http://www.tnt-audio.com/ampli/t-amp_e.html
> ...


Badabing, you are getting a bit over-zealous there.

The mid-range is provided by the subwoofer, which is fine for the target audience and target application.

I agree - and have stated my on AAM before - that Bose systems put the form factor over the sound quality, but they do sound good for their primary purpose of watching home cinema, provided they are set up properly in an appropriately sized room. 

While not the last word in hi-fi, and while much better at movies than music, to dismiss them as "crap" is a little OTT.

I agree with you that Monitor Audio do make good speakers - in fact, I still own a set of Monitor Audio Baby Boomer speakers (4 speakers, centre speaker and subwoofer) - very good sound for the size. (Anyone want to make me an offer? PM me!)

However, the size of their smallest speakers is still a lot bigger than the lifestyle segment, so do not suit everyone.

For example, the B&W Mini-Theatre speakers are extremely good speakers especially when paired with the middle or top-end subwoofer. I highly recommend these speakers - in fact, I own a set! - but they are not cheap.

The Mission M-Cube is also worth considering - expensive, but very good for movies.

There are other makes as well, but Bose is the best known.


Finally, spending 50 squid on an amp - the heart of your system - does not seem like a good idea to me.


----------



## badabing (18 May 2006)

The bose wave system in mind is a cd player for music no? If so we are referring to music reproduction and I will reiterate; bose are crap from a point of view of the fundamentals. Sure the subwoofer will give you some mid range, but only a muddy unrealistic version of the real thing. In order to sharpen the sound treble and bass they create gaps in the mid range (anything within these frequencies is completely removed)

As for the 50 quid sonic audio amp I have one and its better than any amp I've had previously (500 euro range). The sound is fantastic and loads of volume if you want it. You need 90dB+ sensitivity speakers tho (efficiency) 

The system I have recommended will give a flat (equal response across all frequencies) for less money i.e. excellent sound reproduction, like the sound engineer wants you to hear it. No adjustments allowed for bass or treble, just accurate sound reproduction. Bose do not even attempt to do anything like that, they sell a lie, which is why many audiophiles hate them!

Furthermore....a good system like this will give excellent sound imaging...i.e. will project the sound in 3D...no need for any surround sound nonsense anymore either!


----------



## MonsieurBond (18 May 2006)

badabing said:
			
		

> The bose wave system in mind is a cd player for music no? If so we are referring to music reproduction and I will reiterate; bose are crap from a point of view of the fundamentals. Sure the subwoofer will give you some mid range, but only a muddy unrealistic version of the real thing. In order to sharpen the sound treble and bass they create gaps in the mid range (anything within these frequencies is completely removed)


You are correct - the discussion started about the Bose Wave CD/Radio system, but digressed to discuss amps and speakers and Bose in general - the 3-2-1 system was mentioned already.




			
				badabing said:
			
		

> As for the 50 quid sonic audio amp I have one and its better than any amp I've had previously (500 euro range). The sound is fantastic and loads of volume if you want it. You need 90dB+ sensitivity speakers tho (efficiency)


Hard to believe, but excellent if true.




			
				badabing said:
			
		

> The system I have recommended will give a flat (equal response across all frequencies) for less money i.e. excellent sound reproduction, like the sound engineer wants you to hear it. No adjustments allowed for bass or treble, just accurate sound reproduction. Bose do not even attempt to do anything like that, they sell a lie, which is why many audiophiles hate them!



Funnily enough, the lack of tone/base controls appears as a criticism of the Bose Wave CD/Radio on AudioReview.com.


			
				badabing said:
			
		

> Furthermore....a good system like this will give excellent sound imaging...i.e. will project the sound in 3D...no need for any surround sound nonsense anymore either!


Hmmm.

Anyway, I'm not defending Bose to the death or anything - I am just saying that for some people and for some purposes, ease of use, aesthetics, compactness are as important as sound quality. In this situation, the Bose is a (pricey) contender.


----------



## badabing (19 May 2006)

The bose may have a high WAF (wife acceptance factor) but so does the sonic impact amp...it fits in the palm of your hand. I'm wouldn't go this far cos I don't have a 10 grand amp..but people are comparing it to valve amps in this price range! Here's another review;


And check out those Klipsch speakers..don't tell me they would'nt look good in your sitting room!


----------



## MonsieurBond (19 May 2006)

badabing said:
			
		

> The bose may have a high WAF (wife acceptance factor) but so does the sonic impact amp...it fits in the palm of your hand. I'm wouldn't go this far cos I don't have a 10 grand amp..but people are comparing it to valve amps in this price range! Here's another review;
> 
> 
> And check out those Klipsch speakers..don't tell me they would'nt look good in your sitting room!


Thanks for posting the review - it is certainly interesting reading. Unfortunately, it's a long way from a ringing endorsement of the T Amp, but the the price is certainly right!  The chip-based switching amp technology certainly seem to be one to watch, though. 

Yes, those Klipsch's are nice - seem to be very popular in the US. From the Klipsch website, I see that [broken link removed] distribute them in Ireland, although they (TNS) seem to focus more on iPod peripherals than anything else.


----------



## addob (10 Jan 2007)

Thinking about getting/investing in a Bose 321 system, anyone know if these come multi-region or if they are difficult to unlock? That would be my deciding factor as they seem to be the bee's knees!

addob


----------



## Guest127 (10 Jan 2007)

Sunday Times review recently said that the Bose system was great - as a clock radio but nothing else. got one star out of 5


----------



## MonsieurBond (11 Jan 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> Sunday Times review recently said that the Bose system was great - as a clock radio but nothing else. got one star out of 5



Are you sure this was the 3-2-1 as the recent poster(addob) inquired about and not the wave radio (as per the thread subject)?

I am surprise Bose got this low of a review. Granted, they are overpriced, but they do appeal to a lifestyle market and sound good in the right conditions.

To answer addob's question, if you go to videohelp.com and search for Bose in the region hacks area there are some entries posted.


----------



## Guest127 (11 Jan 2007)

MB: Sunday Times 17th December 
5* Arcam Solo/Alto - typically €1790 with speakers (rock star)
4* Denon S-81 music system - typically €900 (style guru)
4*Onkyo CS-515DAB - typically £300 ( fun sized marvel)
4*Teac CD-X9 -typically €225 ( spare room songbird)
3* B&O Beesound 1 - Typically €1480 (emperors clothes)
2* Bose Wave music system - typically €670 ( clock this)

1) apologies for deducting the star in above post
2) almost bought that Onkyo system in currys in Newry last week but luckily settled on much cheaper mini hi fi system ( reason other posters have pointed out in a different thread -the UK DAB system is out of date and will be switched off in 7/8 years) the price in currys was £300 and it was the only system in the report with a sterling price tag.


----------



## MonsieurBond (12 Jan 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> MB: Sunday Times 17th December
> 5* Arcam Solo/Alto - typically €1790 with speakers (rock star)
> 4* Denon S-81 music system - typically €900 (style guru)
> 4*Onkyo CS-515DAB - typically £300 ( fun sized marvel)
> ...



Very interesting.

I'm also surprised the B&O got a low score. 

I wonder does the cost factor in to the score? (Although the fact that the most expensive one i.e. the Arcam/Solo got 5 stars would seem to offset that theory...)


----------



## addob (16 Jan 2007)

MonsieurBond said:


> Are you sure this was the 3-2-1 as the recent poster(addob) inquired about and not the wave radio (as per the thread subject)?
> 
> To answer addob's question, if you go to videohelp.com and search for Bose in the region hacks area there are some entries posted.


 
Thanks MonsieurBond, think I might be investing in this!


----------

